# Last Lambs for the season FINALLY!



## boothcreek (Apr 19, 2013)

Been waiting for this ewe to either have lambs or not, her permanent stay here depended on it. Being an morbidly obese, almost 3 yr old, maiden ewe I wasnt sure if she was gonna be any use other then vacuum up anything that reminds her of food, but I really like her since she finally excepted me as a "friend" 3 weeks ago(was bottle raised but mistrusting of people due to being terrorized by small children, took her since Sept to learn to trust me).

Finally on Monday she gave birth to twin boys!!!! I honestly wasnt sure if the jiggly thing was pregnant at all but surprise!

This is what dorper/katahdin X euro mouflon lambs look like. 

Ice and her twins:





First born:









and boy #2





We all had to laugh tho looking at their faces you can clearly tell the non-wild sheep influence, we are so use to the dainty, gazelle like heads. These boys, esspecially the paint seems to much heavier build in that department.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 19, 2013)

Congrats!!!!  Adorable lambs!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 19, 2013)

cute! glad she redeemed herself!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 19, 2013)

We still have two more ewes to go and we've been lambing since January...Our boys are in trouble for slacking!


Beautiful babies!

Is the mouflon coloring pretty dominant?


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 19, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## boothcreek (Apr 19, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> We still have two more ewes to go and we've been lambing since January...Our boys are in trouble for slacking!
> 
> 
> Beautiful babies!
> ...


The juvenile Mouflon colour seems to be, but once they go thru their first shedding they can really change colours(paints will keep their markings but everything else may change). My last MoufX I bred/raised started out steel grey mouflon lamb-type colour and ended up colouring out a sorrel type colour with black highlights.

I dont think I can blame the ram on her lambing this late, she was a 300lb sheep(give or take a bit) when I got her in september last year and I think she wasn't "skinny" enough to take until November. Now she is a proper weight for her breed and size. Still runs like she weights 300lbs tho which is too funny to watch.


----------

